# Beginning of school year: too much work?



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm sure almost everyone here has the exact same opinion on school, but I just think they're trying to kill me. It's the beginning of the year, about a month or so in and we've read 3 books, done at least 50 worksheets and written about 7 essays...plus one of the books we couldn't take home so I had to use the internet to find the answers for the packet. Oh and did I forget to mention we've had at least 3 packets of work about 15 pages each. How in the heck is anyone supposed to keep up with all this AND keep up with their personal life???

Because of so much overwhelming work I may be kicked out of the Honors Core (low grades -.-), and I am on the verge of stabbing my teacher with my pencil (please forgive the horrific words).

So, does anyone think the school is trying to kill me?

P.S. - I'm in 8th grade and most of this is just work, I've barely learned a thing except in math.


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 26, 2008)

i am having the same problem man. I am taking 3 AP or college level classes as a senior in HS and im on the verge of having a nervous breakdown from all the work. I average about three to four hours of hardcore working after school and only have a couple hours a day to just sit back and relax. 

I think that most of the work it pretty useless too except in my Calc 2 class but do i know...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 26, 2008)

Man I thought my school year was hard. Still, I don't really have a lot of time to do much anymore, because I have homework and Cross Country, and then Cross Country meets which take forever xD.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 26, 2008)

Mr. E said:


> i am having the same problem man. I am taking 3 AP or college level classes as a senior in HS and im on the verge of having a nervous breakdown from all the work. I average about three to four hours of hardcore working after school and only have a couple hours a day to just sit back and relax.
> 
> I think that most of the work it pretty useless too except in my Calc 2 class but do i know...



Jeez, sounds like your in the same boat as me. Just your stuff is more advanced :\

To McWizzle: I hope that when I get to the end of the year the work has gone down so I can keep up and do track (woohoo for running).


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 26, 2008)

In about one month of school already, I've had 5 essays, and tons of chapter outlines.

I, too, am in the 8th grade like Emerson.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a load of work too, GCSE's (exams)in a few months.


----------



## Brett (Sep 26, 2008)

My AP teachers are in a competition on who can make their class seem the least AP... all three are tied at a solid "This class is a joke"

High school is nice. I'm imagining my college life being a lot tougher.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 26, 2008)

It's always fun to complain about schoolwork, then you start doing the work


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 26, 2008)

I really enjoy my Geometry Math Homework. 

It's fun figuring out the problems and how they work.


----------



## Kurzeja (Sep 26, 2008)

School has been ridiculous this year. I have 7 periods and 3 of them are AP. Most of my classes are fine, but language arts is impossible. LA is one of my non-AP classes, but I have probably have three times the work in that one class then in all of my other classes combined. I'm in 11th grade, so I am almost done. Yay!!


----------



## kratos94 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well for me school has been sorta the same just started high school. Ive been getting a little bit more work, but so far ive been able to handle it and keep all As quite easily. 2moro i got exams as well T.T so i has to study


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 26, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Mr. E said:
> 
> 
> > i am having the same problem man. I am taking 3 AP or college level classes as a senior in HS and im on the verge of having a nervous breakdown from all the work. I average about three to four hours of hardcore working after school and only have a couple hours a day to just sit back and relax.
> ...



I know same here, I can't wait for track to start. What events do you run in? I do high jump =]


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2008)

That's not too bad. 
I have more homework than that, but I never do AP Calc homework until the class right before it. AP Economics homework I do the period before that. Chemistry is difficult, but I just write random things for homework and just read the chapter write before the test.
APUSH is easy, I just read chapter take notes and it's done.
English is just reading books and taking notes.
It seems like a lot of work and It seems like I never do homework, but yet I just finish it and do fine in class...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 26, 2008)

as a Junior in High School, i get too much work as well. i heard junoir year is your hardest year. but in all honesty, I like learning things and applying the knowledge, especially historical and scientific things.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have 3 AP classes and it does seem overwhelming at times. But whenever I feel down, I think of how much more work I'm going to be doing when I go to college in engineering. Then I enjoy high school 
The key is prioritizing. What gives you the most points for your time, and what is useless work that you can put off/not do while still maintaining the grade you want in that particular class.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, my year is pretty easy. My AP teachers put the responsibility on us to do our work. So if we understand, the homework is pretty much optional. I'm taking a night course at the local university (University of Kentucky), and that's pretty easy too.


Life is good


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't work in school. I don't do homework, projects, essays, and all that crap. And I'll still pass the class.

I cheat the school system and get a 3.7-3.8 GPA no matter what I do or don't do. The teachers found out that I'm just racking up Honors and AP points from easy classes (band, art, and choir [all three give honors points in my school] are the easiest...how can I fail band?) and they'll make me start working, but I haven't done anything yet.

I'm in 2 AP classes, both are online classes since no teacher is qualified to teach AP in my school. So, I get AP points without much trying as much. (maintain an 87-90 average to get 3.7+ points and its all like multiple choice tests)

Technically I don't do much work. And if I did I'd have a 4.20+ GPA. But I know that karma is gonna hit me soon. Since I'm "doing so well" in school. I'll get a lot of AP classes next year and I'll fail 

I should really start doing work in school

(i'm in 10th grade if anyone's wondering)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, you're gonna get slammed next year, 9th and 10th grade are jokes.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 26, 2008)

Pretty much every class is a rush except for Algebra, surprisingly.


----------



## Fobo911 (Sep 26, 2008)

lol, I feel... so... overachieving... I'm taking 8 AP tests this year (Calculus BC, Physics C [two exams on same day], Psychology, Government, Macroeconomics, Statistics, English Lit. and Comp.). Plus, I'm pretty much 100% set to be valedictorian if I make my usual grades.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, IB Senior year is kind of a joke. Some how I have straight A's except a C in spanish. I feel like I haven't done a single thing all year yet. May is going to be hell when I have an exam every day for 3 weeks.

I can't wait to graduate.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> Plus, I'm pretty much 100% set to be valedictorian if I make my usual grades.



To prove that i'm not doing anything in school, I had to look up valedictorian in the dictionary and then looked up the word dictionary for not reason, While typing this and thinking about doing my math, history, french and "lunch" work instead of goofing off at 11:25 PM when I wake up at 5am to get to school cuz i live so freakin far from the school that ensures my grades stay where they are. 

No school work = me being not that smart


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 26, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I know same here, I can't wait for track to start. What events do you run in? I do high jump =]
> ...


----------



## F.P. (Sep 26, 2008)

Guys, learn speed-reading, learning and memory-methods and school will be a piece of cake.

Even though...just paying attention in school should avoid having a lot to learn at home.


----------



## ROOT (Sep 26, 2008)

to be honest, my year hasnt been too hard. Im in 9th grade, but i take biology (10 grade class) and honors algebra 1 (i already took algebra last year, but i was too stupid to switch to geometry) and thats basically it. The worst part would be having alot of homework and getting home around 6:30ish from football and not having much time to do it all.


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 26, 2008)

I hate my school. I'm not learning anything, but I work like crazy. And I'm only in sixth grade. I'm scared for the future. Sometimes I can't even cube for two days in a row!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 26, 2008)

I rarely did any work in high school, especially in the AP classes I've taken. 

For any of you in similar situations, you're going to get owned at the admissions process if you're aiming for prestigious college.

For some reason, college is a lot easier than high school, though. But that's probably the effect of taking introductory level courses. Bah, major requirements.


----------



## Escher (Sep 26, 2008)

ive just started A2s, and ive had a ridiculous amount to do, of essays and reading and essays and exam questions... i walked gcse's, got an average (of 11) of an A grade... but in my AS exams i got ABBCC... i wont give you a detailed exam by exam breakdown but one of the Cs was because i had a breakdown in the exam, and the other was an inexplicable music performance grade (get this - i got 96% in my Grade 8 classical guitar the week before, then played my 2 best pieces and a duet and got 66% in my AS!). so im retaking 4 of the exams, and hopefully am going to get AAABB. BUT that means this year is essentially constant important exams, which isnt fun.
i can empathise with you guys


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 26, 2008)

school has just begon but i hate it. we have to read a lot of books! first we had to read 4 books oke, but now 13. and an english book before 1900 :S. are they cray? lol i will get trough it. and YES school is trying to kill you


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 26, 2008)

Escher said:


> ive just started A2s, and ive had a ridiculous amount to do, of essays and reading and essays and exam questions... i walked gcse's, got an average (of 11) of an A grade... but in my AS exams i got ABBCC... i wont give you a detailed exam by exam breakdown but one of the Cs was because i had a breakdown in the exam, and the other was an inexplicable music performance grade (get this - i got 96% in my Grade 8 classical guitar the week before, then played my 2 best pieces and a duet and got 66% in my AS!). so im retaking 4 of the exams, and hopefully am going to get AAABB. BUT that means this year is essentially constant important exams, which isnt fun.
> i can empathise with you guys




I like being able to understand the education system of someone on this forum =P

What did you take? I've just started AS with Maths, Further Maths, Physics and Biology, and it's quite surprising how much homework we get compared to at GCSE (about 5 pieces a week at GCSE, but about 15 a week now). We've been told, however, that gifted students could work at only 50% of their potential at GCSE yet still get good grades, but gifted students have to work hard at AS and A2 to actually fulfil their potential, so I'm guessing this explains the increase in homework.


----------



## Rama (Sep 26, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I'm sure almost everyone here has the exact same opinion on school, but I just think they're trying to kill me.
> 
> So, does anyone think the school is trying to kill me?



I have the same tought, I received my new school timetable and I was really hoping for a sniper to finish me off...

The time table was the last drop.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 26, 2008)

We have 9 lessons of 40 minutes and a bunch of homework everyday and many book to read.

School sucks (Except the cubing club on Wednesdays )


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 26, 2008)

Boopyman said:


> I hate my school. I'm not learning anything, but I work like crazy. And I'm only in sixth grade. I'm scared for the future. Sometimes I can't even cube for two days in a row!



Just wait till 8th grade.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 27, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Boopyman said:
> 
> 
> > I hate my school. I'm not learning anything, but I work like crazy. And I'm only in sixth grade. I'm scared for the future. Sometimes I can't even cube for two days in a row!
> ...



Just wait until... actually I don't have much homework in 10th grade. Not yet, at least. It just seems like a lot because I wait until 9 PM to start, and I can't focus.


----------



## Escher (Sep 28, 2008)

(to MTGjumper)
i did music, psychology, philosophy and ethics, politics, and general studies (that was my A). 
so really not what you'd expect from a cuber!
physics and biology eh? a little unusual 
yeah the homework is pretty annoying, but i found that we did less actual work in class, so that made up for it.
we've gotten a ridiculous amount of work recently actually. i wasnt expecting there to be such a jump between AS and A2! the content hasnt gotten that much more difficult but it seems we get new work every day.
further maths is fun i followed it quite closely... i realised about 2/3s of the way through the year i really should've done english lit, philosophy, chemistry and maths (if not further maths). o well...


----------



## HelloiamChow (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, when I said I didn't have much work yet, it seemed like every teacher got together and decided that tomorrow is a perfect day for everything to be due. It's now 1:30am and I'm still not even close to finishing everything I have to.


----------

